# Grieg's Holberg Suite Recordings



## yBrKay

Hi. I'm looking for some recommendations of Grieg's Holberg Suite Recordings. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dirge

Edvard GRIEG: _Holberg Suite_
:: Tønnesen/Norwegian Chamber Orchestra [BIS '79] ~ Not to be confused with the same team's recent remake on the Simax label.

http://www.eclassical.com/composers/grieg-edvard/grieg-holberg-suite-op40.html

There are more refined and richly upholstered accounts to be had, but I've yet to find one that has the glint in its eye or the spring in its step that this one has-it's all very fresh and vital.


----------



## Pugg

Karajan did a good job also, twice even .


----------



## bigshot

I have an old set of 78s of this that I treasure. I think the conductor was named Gore or something like that. It seems to have a spirit that I haven't heard in modern recordings. But it might just be my brain serving up fond memories.


----------



## shadowdancer

In my opinion, a desert island disc:


----------



## premont

bigshot said:


> I have an old set of 78s of this that I treasure. I think the conductor was named Gore or something like that. It seems to have a spirit that I haven't heard in modern recordings. But it might just be my brain serving up fond memories.


Probably Walter Goehr, who indeed has recorded the work in the 78 rpm age.


----------



## Judith

shadowdancer said:


> In my opinion, a desert island disc:


Have this recording. Love the two "serenades for strings" too


----------



## shadowdancer

Judith said:


> Have this recording. Love the two "serenades for strings" too


Indeed. 
The kind of recording that all tracks/compositions are great stuff (composed and performed).


----------



## jegreenwood

Judith said:


> Have this recording. Love the two "serenades for strings" too


Is that the Tchaikovsky the Serenade in C? That's the music for Balanchine's "Serenade," one of the greatest ballets of all time.

(Sorry - getting off-topic)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Dirge said:


> Edvard GRIEG: _Holberg Suite_
> :: Tønnesen/Norwegian Chamber Orchestra [BIS '79]
> 
> There are more refined and richly upholstered accounts to be had, but I've yet to find one that has the glint in its eye or the spring in its step that this one has-it's all very fresh and vital.


Agree, very satisfying, and to re-emphasize, the version on BIS


----------



## Merl

Ruud / Bergen for me. A stunning account on BIS.


----------



## Judith

jegreenwood said:


> Is that the Tchaikovsky the Serenade in C? That's the music for Balanchine's "Serenade," one of the greatest ballets of all time.
> 
> (Sorry - getting off-topic)


Yes it is. Love all of the CD.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I found this 2cd set at a thrift store for $2.
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra Cracow; lesser known orchestra, lesser known conductor but seems good to me.


----------



## Heliogabo

Don't forget Bernstein only and unique recording.


----------

